# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  SDL Trados Studio, computer-assisted translation software suite, SDL plc, Maidenhead, Berkshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - SDL plc

sdl.com/cxc/language/translation-productivity/trados-studio

sdltrados.com

translationzone.com

youtube.com/sdltrados

facebook.com/sdltrados

twitter.com/sdltrados

linkedin.com/showcase/sdl-trados-studio

SDL Trados Studio on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

An overview of SDL Trados Studio 2015

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> This video is an overview of our new, innovative and improved SDL Trados Studio 2015.
> 
> SDL Trados Studio 2015 has arrived!

----------


## Airicist

What's new in SDL Trados Studio 2017 in under 2 minutes

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> SDL Trados Studio 2017 includes 2 big new innovations for translation software - AdaptiveMT and upLIFT technology. Other new features include: 
> 
> - Merging segments over hard returns
> - Reverse language pairs
> - Recently used languages 
> - AutoSuggest for Asian Languages 
> - Drag and Drop 
> 
> And much more...

----------


## Airicist

Interview | Intelligent translation & AI | The AI Summit

Published on Jul 8, 2019




> During The AI Summit London 2019, TechXLR8's own Tech TV team sat down with Mihai Vlad, VP of AI & Machine Learning for SDL, to discuss the business AI landscape today, the challenges facing enterprises, and the steps ahead for industry.

----------

